# Goldnlover-Question on Chemo and sanitizing your home for another dog.



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I just posted the same thing! Oh, I see you copied and posted what I did. Okay...


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I had a cat undergo Chemo and was never told to take any precautions with my other cats. I would think you would want to make sure all poop was cleaned up, it wouldn't be good for new pup to eat that. Can you check with the place where you had chemo done?


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

bumping....


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I recently asked this same question of our vet since Barkley is currently undergoing chemo and Toby eliminates in the same areas of the backyard. I was told that I needed to scoop the poop immediately as most of the chemo drugs go out with the poop but that the urine isn't as toxic and dissipates sooner. I hope they are right about that as I've taken them at their word for it. My guess is if there have been several rain storms since your golden last eliminated and you removed all the stool the chances of your new pup being poisoned are minimal; however, this is a question best answered by your vet. They may have special disinfection instructions. If so, please p.m. or email me so I know too.


----------

